# anyone make a short shifter for the 2.5L 5 speed mk5 setup?



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

any company have them out yet?
if so, who? and link?
thanks, NLS


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: anyone make a short shifter for the 2.5L 5 speed mk5 setup? (nothing-leaves-stock)*

Neuspeed.
http://www.mjmautohaus.com/cat...=2256


----------



## GearSlammer (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: anyone make a short shifter for the 2.5L 5 speed mk5 setup? (nothing-leaves-stock)*

ive been in the market myself. in addition to neuspeed, there is the ever-so-famous dieselgeek, and the one im leaning toward, JSPerformance, http://www.jsperformance.ca/pr...d=246 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 20, 2007)

The JSP XY SS is great on my jetta!


----------



## AdamVC (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_The JSP XY SS is great on my jetta!

JSP x2
Shorter shifts in both directions, and feels just as smooth as stock! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk5jetta4fun (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Is it good for 2008 models?


----------



## mattkosem (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: anyone make a short shifter for the 2.5L 5 speed mk5 setup? (GearSlammer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GearSlammer* »_ive been in the market myself. in addition to neuspeed, there is the ever-so-famous dieselgeek, and the one im leaning toward, JSPerformance, http://www.jsperformance.ca/pr...d=246 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Diesel geek makes a short shifter kit for the MK5 5-speed? I only see MKIV 5-speed and another for 6-speeds here: http://www.dieselgeek.com/serv...+Kits
Does one of them fir the MK5 5-speed? I'd love to have a DG shifter. I loved the one that I had in my Golf.
--Matt


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: anyone make a short shifter for the 2.5L 5 speed mk5 setup? (mattkosem)*

NLS will be producing a mk5 5spd short shifter within the next 2 week at most.


----------



## NewaveRide (Mar 10, 2007)

B&M has one as well that fits the 6 or 5 speed


----------



## mmrabbit (Jun 27, 2008)

Nothing leaves stock let me know when you come out with the short shifter for a 2008 rabbit....


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (mmrabbit)*

they are being machined THIS week and will(hope so) be ready for sale/advertising within the next few weeks. we are going to be "unveiling" them at waterfest at the C2 tent with one of our cars. but most likely they will be available BEFORE then.
prices will be around $100-$120 depending on the machine time. so it will be lower priced then all other short shifters on the market and will still be about a 40% throw reduction.
more to come asap!







-josh-nls


----------



## p c (Oct 26, 2006)

nice price! I'll probably pick one up when its available


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i'll give it a shot. short shift kids a DIY install friendly right?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (ShadowWabbit)*

VERY easy install.
-level is on top of the trans.
-remove clip that hold on the shift cable
-slide cable off
-1-13mm nut holds on the level-remove it
-pop off level
-install new one in reverse.
10 min install tops!


----------



## youngkal (Apr 2, 2006)

will the nls one be like the jsp on eand reduce both axis of throw or just side to side like the neuspeed one?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (youngkal)*

FOR NOW...no side to side change


_Modified by nothing-leaves-stock at 1:38 PM 6-25-2009_


----------



## THE KILLER RABBIT (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

having an intake helps alot. or else id remove the engine cover intake / most plumbing.


----------



## mmrabbit (Jun 27, 2008)

Hey NLS any news on the short shifter


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (mmrabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mmrabbit* »_Hey NLS any news on the short shifter

the "prototype" one has been on my personal car for 2 weeks now.
the 1st "test production" one i was told this morning will be in my hands tomorrow AM.
i will test it on our car and if all is in specs and works well, the 1st order will be for 20 shifters and the will take about 1-1.5 weeks to get done.
they WILL be done, displayed and for sale at waterfest.


----------



## mmrabbit (Jun 27, 2008)

Sounds great, but I live in Miami, have fun at Waterfest and let me know how I can order one.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (mmrabbit)*

here you go!

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4452673


----------

